# FS: Aqueon 15gal column setup. FINAL PRICE DROP $30



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Looking to trade my 15gal column (aprox) 13x13x21h. With original light and an adjustable 200watt heater. Tank holds water. Was taken down because I wanted to use my 10gal instead.

Was $45>$35>$30 FIRM

** I have thrown in a Tetra Whsiper 10 internal filter (has prefilter but no media), a rock hide, and a 4x4 grass mat.

No longer interested in a trade unless it was $23+ 2 ottocinclus'.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bah $45 or trade. XD I want to get planting! Or $30 plus 1 tank, $15 plus 2 tanks (I'll throw in 5 danios for this one).

Again though tanks must be in good condition and proven to hold water. Live in a condo, my parents would kill me if there was a leak (not literally of course).

Good deal to upgrade your tank.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump to the top.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

To the top.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Fish bump.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Price drop and items added!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting dimensions. I don't think I have seen one before. Too bad I already have 3 running... plus 4 empty ones in the garage. Lol

Good luck on your sale!


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Psh one more can't hurt. Lol.

Dimensions are slightly off just found my tape measure.
13x13.5x20.5 for the glass part (over all with hood is 25.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bumpity bump bump.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump it up.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump 
Buy this tank and get three corydoras for $4! Only until May 20, 2015.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

To the top. Would love to free up space in my room. Send me an offer. This tank oroginally cost about $100-$120(can't remember exactly)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This is an awesome looking column tank. Has the same one sitting on my desk in front of me right now 
Awesome price as well.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Yes, I agree. Kinda makes me sad I have to sell it because of its awesomeness. But my room; it's so small. XD


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump bump.

Forgot to mention the Cory option is no longer available.

I will throw in 5 danios for free if you get this setup! And I will even give half of what is left of my flake food.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

To the top now $30 FIRM. Will offer the danios and some food until the weekend then they go to Fish Addicts.

It costs $35 for a 5gal set at Petsmart. $30 for a 15gal column setup isn't too bad if I'd say so myself. Especially when the original price is $100-$120


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

pm sent, thanks


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Responded via text.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Sold. Thank you sir.


----------

